

Git and Hg: Submodules and Subrepos Done Right - bradfordw
http://rklophaus.com/blog/2010/1/24/submodules-and-subrepos-done-right.html
I felt this is a great write-up that (I think) many developers out there whose projects have dependencies which don't use the same version control system. Rusty Klophaus explains this wonderfully.
======
bradfordw
It's the same realm, but I find this especially prevalent in erlang/otp
applications. The mixture between github and bitbucket is somewhat widespread
for some projects.

